# Food Safety News - 02/02/2022 Listeria outbreak traced to Dole salads continues with another patient discovered



## daveomak.fs (Feb 2, 2022)

*Listeria outbreak traced to Dole salads continues with another patient discovered*
By News Desk on Feb 02, 2022 12:05 am
Another person has been added to the patient toll in a a deadly outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections traced to Dole packaged salads. There are now 17 people who have been confirmed with the outbreak strain of the pathogen, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. The sick people live in 13 states... Continue Reading


*Amos Miller still hanging with sovereign citizens, but expert oversight likely*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 02, 2022 12:03 am
The Amish agribisinessman from Bird-In-Hand, PA, plays ball with an organization the federal court calls a sovereign citizen group. But it still, looks like Amos Miller may strike out. Tomorrow, Miller and his Miller’s Organic Farm are due in the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of Pennsylvania. The most restrictive Order since 2019,... Continue Reading


*Arsenic and some mycotoxins at top of health risk ranking in Finland*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 02, 2022 12:02 am
The greatest risks of serious health effects from contaminants in food are associated with arsenic and certain mycotoxins, according to an analysis in Finland. The Finnish Food Authority (Ruokavirasto) wanted to identify the important chemical contaminants covered in legislation or monitoring recommendations. Prioritization of contaminants is based on data on the dietary exposure of consumers... Continue Reading


*UK’s FSA seeks public comments on rare burger guidance*
By News Desk on Feb 02, 2022 12:01 am
The Food Standards Agency (FSA) in the United Kingdom has opened a public comment period on changes to guidance on less than thoroughly cooked beef burgers. The agency is also asking people for their views on whether the term “less than thoroughly cooked” should be kept or replaced by “rare,” “pink” or “lightly cooked.” Guidance, originally published... Continue Reading


*Company recalls bread dough because of possible contamination with glass*
By News Desk on Feb 01, 2022 07:09 pm
Fetting’s Frozen Foods LLC of Finley, ND, is recalling certain frozen bread dough because the product may contain glass. Abbys Bakery Homestyle brand white bread dough is subject to the recall, according to company information posted by the Food and Drug Administration. There is concern that consumers may have the bread dough in their home... Continue Reading


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 3, 2022)

The Dole thing must be why bagged salad was in short demand at Kroger for a couole weeks.


----------



## Zombotrec (Feb 24, 2022)

Oh my God! What a horror.. I am surprised that no one monitors the quality of food products issued as benefits. After all, it must first pass quality control, as it will get to the poor, and for free. Terrible news that makes you think about a lot. That's why, when I don't have enough time to cook something myself, and I buy ready-packaged products in supermarkets, I always check their biological composition with microbiological test kits. It can definitely protect me from situations like this. Which will certainly have a positive effect on my health.


----------

